
Why isn't identity handled by the browser? - pc2g4d
Every login page is different---or at least used to be until sites started standardizing on Facebook&#x2F;Google&#x2F;whatever login. This seems like an obvious place for browsers to provide a standardized user experience, but this never took off, in spite of Mozilla&#x27;s efforts: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;2010&#x2F;04&#x2F;mozilla-gets-it-right-moves-identity-management-into-firefox&#x2F;<p>Why hasn&#x27;t such standardization happened?
======
relaunched
Just one person's opinion, but the average customer doesn't make decisions
based-on security or privacy. Nor do they care about participation in a walled
garden. So, what's left? Brand affinity.

Browsers may just be a relatively transparent means to an end, especially in
the app world. The differences between them are small, to the average
consumer, and I'm guessing whatever is solved by moving them to the browser is
trumped by the existing state, syndicating the credentials you already have
with the companies you trust, saving credentials to the browser and easy to
remember (insecure) passwords.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Persona](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Persona)
was great. But, what customer problem are you trying to solve?

------
romanovcode
> Why hasn't such standardization happened?

Because everyone has their own vision of what should be a "standard".

\- That's why you still have browsers that don't render the same way.

\- That's why you have 100 JS frameworks that try to push their way of doing
things.

\- That's why you have 50 CSS pre-processors.

\- ...

------
observation
I think because the 'state', isn't.

Think of the number of times your computer has crashed, had memory wiped, new
OS installs, been stolen, replaced. Did your bookmarks from 15 years ago
survive?

With mobile phones identity works a little better and likely because of SIM
cards.

------
danjoc
Not sure who flagged your question, but it's not even top 300 despite the
upvotes. I really hate this site sometimes.

